# Mid Solve Facial Expressions



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was looking at some of my past solves, and I noticed that my facial expressions are quite funny while solving. Not so much during big cubes, but on 3x3 and 2x2 I make weird faces depending on the situation I'm in, or my face makes another action like my tongue sticking out or eyebrows rising. When I get a good case my eyes bulge. Do you guys experience this?
PS I used the search function!


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 8, 2010)

Vince Yim has some good ones.


----------



## Samania (Sep 8, 2010)

I tend to snort while cubing. I hope that doesn't creep anyone out.


----------



## Meep (Sep 8, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> Vince Yim has some good ones.



This.

I'm not too sure if I make any; I just know that I shake my head if I do something wrong. =P


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

Philip has some good ones too.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 8, 2010)

Derrick Eide.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 8, 2010)

Philip is srsface.

My facial expressions while solving were ridiculous back in the day.

I do, however, catch myself breathing heavily.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2010)

Michael Pohl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&t=3m13s


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2010)

Michael Pohl was win, but..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Michael Pohl was win, but..



achievable by giving woner a sq-1 sim.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Sep 8, 2010)

Vince Yim is hilarious to watch during a solve and while he was scrambling the cube at VO 2010. Sorry Vince...


----------



## shelley (Sep 8, 2010)

To OP: with a thread title like that, I was expecting video or at least pictures.


----------



## Weston (Sep 8, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Pohl was win, but..
> ...



I think I'm partially responsible for keeping this picture alive.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 8, 2010)

Determined to get a PB.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Michael Pohl
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&t=3m13s



Holy crap, I laughed so hard.
That, is by far, the weirdest cubing face I've ever seen. 

It's like someone is shoving something up his butt, the entire time.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh man, I was going to say Michael Pohl 
I was the first person to comment on that video over a year ago, haha. Separate account though.


----------



## Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Pohl
> ...



To me it looks like he is being tortured...while someone is sticking something up his butt lol. But that was a good solve.


----------



## cube_addict0r (Sep 10, 2010)

Bo but I noticed that i tend to make some very weird faces when scrambling the cube, lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Michael Pohl was win, but..


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Mar 21, 2011)

stinkocheeze said:


> Vince Yim is hilarious to watch during a solve and while he was scrambling the cube at VO 2010. Sorry Vince...



Here you go...enjoy.






As seen on http://www.vancouversun.com/Health/Photos+Riddle+Rubik+Cube/4471946/story.html


----------



## Garfed (Apr 6, 2011)

My facial expressions, when the settlement was ridiculous back Day, however, surprised to breathe heavily...


----------



## Kian (Apr 6, 2011)

Tim Sun occasionally looks like a blowfish. In reality, though, he's far more poisonous to eat.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 6, 2011)

I find that my mouth hangs open when I do 3x3. It's really weird. The only way for me not to do it is to be eating something.


----------



## timeless (Apr 14, 2011)

probably this guy but he was hiding it under his sunglass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&t=1m35s


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 14, 2011)

timeless said:


> probably this guy but he was hiding it under his sunglass
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&t=1m35s


Lol.
From that same video, the guy in the blue shirt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&feature=player_detailpage#t=156s

And this guy, who I've seen posted here, before:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&feature=player_detailpage#t=198s


----------



## emolover (Apr 14, 2011)

According to my friend I look high while solve my cubes after 15 minutes of practice.


----------



## timeless (Apr 15, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Lol.
> And this guy, who I've seen posted here, before:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhj-BNqa5t8&feature=player_detailpage#t=198s



did the guy beside him mess up or something? i dont see how its funny


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ are you serious? how could you not find that funny?


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 15, 2011)

i look like im on the toilet when doing BLD and i often breath very heavily while speedsolving


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine are pretty funny. I also used to wipe my nose after every solve as a reflex


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 15, 2011)

I always bite my lower lip


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 15, 2011)

timeless said:


> did the guy beside him mess up or something? i dont see how its funny





Rpotts said:


> ^^ are you serious? how could you not find that funny?


 What Rpotts said.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 15, 2011)

This was back a while ago, (I'm faster now) but apparently it looks like I'm in great pain when i solve




I made this for a small kitten, thats why I narrate


----------



## timeless (Apr 16, 2011)

3.20 guy looks really bored lol


----------



## Feryll (Apr 16, 2011)

As if I didn't look naturally depressed while I'm not solving, I look even more emo while solving.


----------



## timeless (Apr 16, 2011)

Feryll said:


> As if I didn't look naturally depressed while I'm not solving, I look even more emo while solving.


 
no video?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2011)

I bite my lip i think


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 18, 2011)

I stick my tongue out and look up at the ceiling when I'm trying to figure out which cmll case I have lol


----------

